# Khs Commander Titan Pro Mk Ii



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

What would you say about this watch?

I am in love with this one.

Give me some advice.

Regards,

Jan


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,

Sorry, Commercial links are not allowed, please read the forum Guidelines Thank You,


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Like Roy said, welcome to the forum Jan









I caught a glimpse of the watch in question before Roy removed the link  and it look's to be the KHS version of the Traser Commander 100 Titanium. Do a search on the forum for Traser and you should find plenty of posts. There was someone who did a write-up of their KHS Tactical Shadow I think, but off the top of my head I can't remember who! Seemed to be quite favourable though









Regards,

Andy


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

andy100 said:


> Like Roy said, welcome to the forum Jan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy and sorry for the cock up.

Andy - Thanks a lot, I found a lot of info on the Traser so you've been a big help for me.

I am new to this forum but will try my best to help anybody if I can.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome Jan.

I did the write up on the Tactical Shadow a few months back - you should be able to search for it on the site. Great watch, still very pleased with it, solid, rugged and well put together. The lume on these things has to be seen to be believed !!! You won't be disappointed.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

Maseman said:


> Welcome Jan.
> 
> I did the write up on the Tactical Shadow a few months back - you should be able to search for it on the site. Great watch, still very pleased with it, solid, rugged and well put together. The lume on these things has to be seen to be believed !!! You won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Hi Maseman,

Thanks for the info.It's great.You have a really nice watch.

Before I make my mind up on the Khs Commander Titan Pro Mk Ii - I would like to find out about the weight of it.Tthe full titanium version.I do want a light watch on my wrist.... I emailed few sellers about it and some of them don't know the weight only one of them emailed me that the weight is 48gramms.

I don't know if I should take it seriously - it just sounds too light...

What is the weightof your Tactical Shadow?


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

medvetalp said:


> Before I make my mind up on the Khs Commander Titan Pro Mk Ii - I would like to find out about the weight of it.Tthe full titanium version.I do want a light watch on my wrist.... I emailed few sellers about it and some of them don't know the weight only one of them emailed me that the weight is 48gramms.
> 
> I don't know if I should take it seriously - it just sounds too light...
> 
> What is the weightof your Tactical Shadow?


If your consideration's the weight factor, maybe you should consider the steel-cased Traser or Luminox range's?

The Luminox Stealth range seem to get a very good review around the forum as the best 'bang for the buck' and would be the one I'd go for out of the whole H3 range I think. While it may not have the unique coloured vials of the KHS, it's slightly heavier being steel and has a 10 year battery so you don't need to worry about it stopping for a while









The bracelet version can be had for around Â£250 bought from a few UK-based sites, or even cheaper if you shop around the US eBay sellers (remember to factor in Customs duty & VAT if you but from the States though!







).

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

andy100 said:


> medvetalp said:
> 
> 
> > Before I make my mind up on the Khs Commander Titan Pro Mk Ii - I would like to find out about the weight of it.Tthe full titanium version.I do want a light watch on my wrist.... I emailed few sellers about it and some of them don't know the weight only one of them emailed me that the weight is 48gramms.
> ...


Cheers Andy.

I am not sure what watch should I buy.Although The Luminox Stealth range seem nice.

I do like the Khs commander titan Pro MKII, but I need someone who can confirm the weight of it.

If it's really 48 gramms only - I am gonna go for it.

But it's hard to believe that a watch like that weighs only 48 gramms.

the lightest full titanium watch I know about is the Seiko SNA113 which is 70gramms.

For me lighter is the better so if someone confirms that 48g -I am happy.......


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Sorry, Commercial links are not allowed, please read the forum Guidelines Thank You,


Hi Roy,

Can you get me a Seiko sna113?


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

andy100 said:


> medvetalp said:
> 
> 
> > Before I make my mind up on the Khs Commander Titan Pro Mk Ii - I would like to find out about the weight of it.Tthe full titanium version.I do want a light watch on my wrist.... I emailed few sellers about it and some of them don't know the weight only one of them emailed me that the weight is 48gramms.
> ...


Andy, the KHS Tactical Shadow is steel but PVD coated.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Maseman said:


> Andy, the KHS Tactical Shadow is steel but PVD coated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Maseman


My apologies Maseman. i should have remembered that from the 'research' I've done on the 'net about Tritium watches, but I've just started in a new temp job so have to be a little careful about my surfing habits until I get the lie of the land!









Not that i've _actually_ got that much free time to surf there!









Andy


----------

